# My Ultimate Pigeon Slayer



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, I am bored today. Let me present to you all my .177 Precision Silent Hunter - the Weihrauch HW100-T. Topped off with Leapers Swat 4-16x54 MilDot, it is deadly on small game out to 100+ meters. The rifle produces 22 FPE with heavy 10.6 grain Kodiak pellet. It easily groups 1/4" at 50 yards (my zero) for 5 shots and under an inch at 100 on a good day. It may not be the Ultimate Ambush Hunter (I have it, too :wink: ) but when it comes to a good hunting spot, it can be! It has a custom-made shroud that makes the rifle nearly silent. Due to a moderator, the overall length of the gun is impressive 50". It has a 14 shot rotary mag and due to a built-in regulator, the rifle gives me full 4 mags of super consistent and full power shots. That's 56 shots off of a full 3000 psi fill. We are talking about a full day or two of hunting here without any recharging. The trigger is of a Match quality and is set at only 8 oz. A truly impressive machine from Germany.

Not a single pigeon flew off from being hit. I have nailed close to a 100 in the past 6 months or so. Almost all kills were overkills; the Kodiak simply zips right through these flying rats and keeps on going...gotta watch out what is behind the target all the time  This produces two wounds on a bird that makes it look like a horror movie; before I started using this rifle on pigeons, I didn't even know that they have so much blood :huh:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Cool! How much does one of those run?


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ambush Hunter, Now that is a Heck of a sweet set up... It's not a Toy by any means... Lots invested I see... So many Locals Gundealers and sportsmen in Wal-mart when I ask if they have a High Powered air rifle think I am a Wimp to use one and not use a .22 or shotgun.. I guess they don't have the same interest in a stealthy killing machine or In near buildings harvesting critters...

Thanks for Sharing the Pics and the Mods added .... That is awesome gun, Downside I would be afread to cart it into a barn... As Tin Holes would need to have me on a ladderin the rubber fixing holes..Clear pass threws...

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, trust me, I know these folks from gun shops have NO idea what a high power precision airgun can do these days...This air rifle costs more than most of the centerfires they sell...

This one is definitely not a barn gun  You'll need something less powerful and more compact like Beeman R7 or Weihrauch HW50S. For instance, R7 is only a 7 FPE rifle and it's my main close range pest control tool :wink:


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ambush Hunter, Is the Beeman R7 also a .22 caliber or Just .177?

I Added a Post of the Classifieds,Maybe I can get a Hit off this 870 posted here ,So I can Order NEW...as there is so much that comes along with a Used Air Rifle.. Weak spring,Scratched all Up.. Or anything.. I can Baby a new one Myself, and also I never leave a gun loaded as I walk all that far ..I will Empty it at a cow pie if need be,As I want something that will Last.... As I would like to get into ADC bird control in Confined area's...

Thanks alot,I'll go check up on Beeman R7

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Would this be a Alright Starter .177 combo .22 Or will I never get the Barrels Switched Lined up Exactly true each time and have to site it in after each barrel change..I would mostly want itfor the .22 caliber Barrel...Inside barns single shots into Pigeons about 20-40 feet from me...I Have a 3-9x32 Scope I could Put on it,As long as I have the 1" Rings for the narrow Dove tail mounts...

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/beeman-ss10 ... iber.shtml

As Wally World has this Exact one for $125.00 or $129.00

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Scottie, my R7 is .177 but .20 will work just fine on pests...these run around $320 - 360. This is what R7 can do at 40 yards on a very good day and with a 4 power scope. As you can see there is a considerable drop and 1/4" wind shift with NO wind felt! It is sighted in at 10 yards. This is my main pest control gun.

But out to 40 feet as you stated, you don't really need a scope. But if you feel like you do, make sure it's a low power one for a large field of view and the one that can focus down to these short distances!


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Scottie_The_Boy said:


> Would this be a Alright Starter .177 combo .22 Or will I never get the Barrels Switched Lined up Exactly true each time and have to site it in after each barrel change..I would mostly want itfor the .22 caliber Barrel...Inside barns single shots into Pigeons about 20-40 feet from me...I Have a 3-9x32 Scope I could Put on it,As long as I have the 1" Rings for the narrow Dove tail mounts...
> Scottie_The_Boy


I am sorry for speaking my mind but this rifle is junk, any dual caliber is junk. Also, do not buy combos since they always put crappy scopes and rings to jack up the price.

If you are ready to spend $125 for this...just wait/add a bit longer/more and buy an RWS34 in .22. Free shipping from pyramydair. Also check other dealers for better prices.

Still, either gun is overkill at close distances you talk about.

P.S. Pomona Airguns have listed Weihrauch HW30S (this is the same gun as Beeman R7) for $238!!! I paid a lot more for my R7 and these are the same guns; R7 is rebranded by Beeman HW30S.

:beer:


----------



## avv604 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ambush Hunter said:


> OK, I am bored today. Let me present to you all my .177 Precision Silent Hunter - the Weihrauch HW100-T. Topped off with Leapers Swat 4-16x54 MilDot, it is deadly on small game out to 100+ meters.


Whaow, wait a minute... stop the presses! Why did you not go get a nice Gamo Extreme? Or CFX? Shesh, come one now. You know you need at least one good Gamo rifle. :lol:

I had to get the "Gamo" name in here somewhere. 

Seriously though, that is one nice rifle. :thumb: I don't think I will ever be able to own one of those. Once (and if) I get the JH .457, I believe I will be about done.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

:lol: :rollin: :rock:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hmm...I think "good Gamo rifle" is a perfect example of an oxymoron.  I like shooting Gamos (cause' I don't have anything better yet), but quality is non-existent.


----------

